# Platforms (yet again) - "Quiet Brace" sheathing or would "blueboard" work? Also legs?



## JLNorthGA (Mar 22, 2012)

Home Depot has the QuietBrace sheathing. I can also get blueboard or similar insulation material.
The QuietBrace is actually less expensive. So that works for me. 

I've read the stuff on "Leg-a-matic", if I can afford those, I'll try and get some - much better than carriage bolts or hex bolts. Unless anyone has a better (cheaper) suggestion? I will still be using stud walls for taller platforms.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Platforms (yet again) - "Quiet Brace" sheathing or would "blueboard" work? Also l*

You're looking to use the QuietBrace under the 3/4" plywood "lid," where traditionally Celotex or Homasote is used, right? One concern is that your product adds 28 pounds to a 4x8 platform.

I can't see a price for QuietBrace (must not be available in my orange box market) so I'd look at this 1/2 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Sound Choice Sound Deadening Board-717008 at The Home Depot at $10.95 a sheet.

An alternative to carriage bolt or Leg-A-Matic is to use compression leg, with 1/2" or 3/4" ply scraps as the keystone on the inside of the rails. With any of the above, you'll still need diagonal bracing (1x2 or 1x3 in both directions) for any legs longer than 8".


----------



## JLNorthGA (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Platforms (yet again) - "Quiet Brace" sheathing or would "blueboard" work? Also l*

QuietBrace runs $8/sheet. I figure that was a reasonable price. I don't have any Sound Choice available locally but maybe I can talk my local building supplier into getting me a couple sheets.

Your point is well taken about the weight. But realistically, how much does plywood weigh? Maybe 60-65 lbs? The 2 x 4s would weigh in at about 35 lbs or so. So figure that a platform already weighs in at 100 lbs.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 22, 2012)

*Re: Platforms (yet again) - "Quiet Brace" sheathing or would "blueboard" work? Also l*

I think leg-a-matics would be appropriate if you have to leg and unleg platforms frequently and quickly. Otherwise, stud walls or compression legs are the go-to. I don't love bolted legs, and completely eschew screwed-in ones.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: Platforms (yet again) - "Quiet Brace" sheathing or would "blueboard" work? Also l*

Ordered the "Leg-a-matic" braces from BMI Supply.
Turns out one of the local hardware/building supply places has "Hushboard" from Georgia Pacific. The STC rating is on the order of 30 - whatever that means. The QuietBrace has a STC rating of 26. So I guess I'll go with the Hushboard. It is only $9.50/sheet.
I couldn't find the Sound Choice locally - but it looks to be an equivalent product and is made by the same people as QuietBrace.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 23, 2012)

The STC rating is how much sound transfers when it's on a wall. If I remember correctly its about equal to a decibel so a rating of 30 STC lowers sound transfer by about 30db. Not sure how accurate that is but I think it's close.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JLNorthGA (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Platforms (yet again) - "Quiet Brace" sheathing or would "blueboard" work? Also l*

I built the platforms with Hushboard today. They work quite nicely. The Hushboard is reasonably sturdy.

I also used Leg-a-matics. They also work quite nicely.


----------

